

Show HN: Notecards Access your index cards from anywhere - Danny830x

notecard.herokuapp.com<p>Even with the takeover of technology, I still found most of my college/school enrolled friends using notecards as study aids.<p>After watching them carry around hundreds of notecards, I created this app to give them access to their notecards anywhere.<p>You are able to sort your notecards by Semester and then Section - think Winter 2013 and Section 1, etc. Then you can sort the actual notecards into two piles - Known and Unknown, allowing you to continue going over what you are struggling with while still being able to access the cards you are comfortable with - pretty much what you would do with physical notecards when sitting at the kitchen table.<p>This is built with Python/Django and hosted on Heroku, obviously. It's design is pretty standard Twitter Bootstrap, and definitely has much room for improvement.<p>The project is hosted on Github at https://github.com/DanHoerst/notecard if anyone is interested in forking/contributing.<p>Hope you like it.
======
stevekemp
A couple of quick comments - the front-page is centered in a really weird
fashion.

Once I'd created an account and logged in the first thing I had to do was
create a Semester - that seems odd. I just wanted to get started with "topics"
and "cards". It seems that you're more tightly focused upon "academia" than
"learning" which seems unduly restrictive.

~~~
Danny830x
Thanks for the input.

Im assuming you mean the layout for the Semesters/Sections/Notecards? if so
they are meant to be 3 vertical rows so it looks a bit better when you have
some content filled in. Obviously thats not ideal but I'm still working on my
design skills. the pagination numbers also seem to be a bit off center which
I'm still working on.

It is geared towards academia with creating semesters and sections first, but
I agree that I should allow you to jump right into creating notecards.

~~~
stevekemp
No, I mean the layout of the front-page:

<http://notecard.herokuapp.com/auth/login/>

That has things centered in a way that is really off-putting.

------
brudgers
Can't one already access notecards anywhere by putting them in their pocket?

~~~
Danny830x
Sure but how many could you fit in your pocket?

You could also carry your rolodex, watch, calculator, etc in your pocket - but
those things have been pretty much moved to your phone and the net as well.

~~~
brudgers
They have to varying degrees moved to my phone - with the exception of my
watch. To the extent they are digital and not physical, they moved to my phone
from my computer not my pocket.

With the exception of the rolodex, none are on the net - and the rolodex is
only on the net because that's required for syncing my computer and phone.

The big advantage of a stack of notecards over iNotecards is that physical
cards can be rearranged added to and edited easily, directly and without an
internet connection. This may make them better to their purpose, which is as a
teaching tool not as an object to be efficiently managed.

Don't get me wrong, there may be a place for digital notecards - but low tech
may be the best answer for most situations.

------
gtmtg
Don't Quizlet and StudyBlue (among others) essentially do this (and more)?

